# Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?



## Neuling Angler (23. März 2011)

Hallo Karpfenfreunde,

ist ein Anti-Tangle-Tube / Schlauch zum auswerfen der Montage undbedingt nötig ?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten,

Gruß Daniel


----------



## CarpDream (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Du fängst auch ohne ihn Fische,  

aber..

Der Schlauch dient ja für einen einwandfreien Wurf ohne dass sich dein Vorfach um die Hauptschnur wickeln kann, somir ist Chance auf einen Fisch prozentual höher. Ich will damit nicht sagen dass es so nicht geht, aber ich denke jeder vom Board wird es dir empfehlen werden. Ich würde schon sagen dass es zum Standart dazu gehört. 

Denke deine Frage ist somit beantwortet  

mfg 

CarpDream(ing)


----------



## Wochenendangler (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

@CarpDream
Klär mich doch mal bitte auf, warum sich das Vorfach mit bei Verwendung von Anti-Tangle-Schlauch NICHT um die Hauptschnur wickeln kann? Da wickelt es sich eben um den Schlauch!
Ich habe letztes Jahr das erste mal den Schlauch verwendet und es war auch nicht viel anders. Außer Mehrkosten und solche Aussagen "...dass es zum Standart dazu gehört.." habe ich da gar nicht´s gemerkt.
(benutze den Schlauch trotzdem, ist halt "inn")

Gruss


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Wenn du Leadcore opberhalb vom Blei hast, brauchste keinen Schlauch.

Früher benutzte ich den auch, aber Leadcore verheddert ebenso wenig und liegt auch noch flach am Grund, was man von den wenigsten Schläuchen sagen kann(mal im Wasser testen).
Die Steife und Luft im Innern lassen den schlecht liegen.#t


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Gibbt mittlerweile auch beschwerte Schläuche, legen sich definitiv am Grund ab


----------



## colognecarp (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Ein anderer Punkt ist das der Schlauch/leadcor nicht die Schuppen vom Fisch abzieht beim Drill #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Gibbt mittlerweile auch beschwerte Schläuche, legen sich definitiv am Grund ab



Kann man ja gleich Leadcore nehmen.


----------



## Seedy (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> @CarpDream
> Klär mich doch mal bitte auf, warum sich das Vorfach mit bei Verwendung von Anti-Tangle-Schlauch NICHT um die Hauptschnur wickeln kann? Da wickelt es sich eben um den Schlauch!
> Ich habe letztes Jahr das erste mal den Schlauch verwendet und es war auch nicht viel anders. *Außer Mehrkosten und solche Aussagen *"...dass es zum Standart dazu gehört.." habe ich da gar nicht´s gemerkt.
> *(benutze den Schlauch trotzdem, ist halt "inn")*
> ...



#q da fällt einem echt nichts anderes zu ein !


----------



## barschkönig (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> @CarpDream
> Klär mich doch mal bitte auf, warum sich das Vorfach mit bei Verwendung von Anti-Tangle-Schlauch NICHT um die Hauptschnur wickeln kann? Da wickelt es sich eben um den Schlauch!
> Ich habe letztes Jahr das erste mal den Schlauch verwendet und es war auch nicht viel anders. Außer Mehrkosten und solche Aussagen "...dass es zum Standart dazu gehört.." habe ich da gar nicht´s gemerkt.
> (benutze den Schlauch trotzdem, ist halt "inn")
> ...


 
Carp Dream hat doch recht, der Schlauch sollte eigentlich verhindern das sich die Montage verfitzt.Sehr viele Angler benutzen die Schläuche und sind sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## snorreausflake (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn du Leadcore opberhalb vom Blei hast, brauchste keinen Schlauch.


Und dann noch ein ummanteltes bzw. steiferes Vorfach#6


----------



## NickAdams (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Wenn du Sorge hast, dass der Schlauch nicht auf dem Boden aufliegt, kannst du an dessen auch ein Spalt- oder Knetblei montieren. Der hält ihn auch unten.

So long,

Nick


----------



## tarpoon (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

ich verwende nur noch die korda savezone leader und das auch nur aus einem einzigen grund. ich möchte nicht das sich die doch recht dünne schnur beim drill ins fleisch des fisches schneidet. ich habe da schon böse narben und verletzungen gesehen. schlauch und leadcore gehen natürlich auch obwohl leadcore mittlerweile auch umstritten ist und an einigen paylakes verboten wurde.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Nabend,

Wie bzw auf welche Art solln denn diese Narben entstanden sein?

Und warumm soll dasVerletzungsrisiko bei leadcore größer sein als beim Schlauch???


----------



## tarpoon (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab war eine bis zur hauptgräte durchtrennte schwanzwurzel. abgelöste haut an den kiemendeckeln sieht man auch relativ häufig. gerade bei bootsdrills, wenn der winkel ungünstig ist passiert es oft das die schnur über die flanke des fisches reibt. leadcore, so wurde es mir berichtet führt aufgrund seiner rauen oberfläche häufiger zu verletzungen als glatte leader. leadcoreverletzungen hab ich allerding noch nicht gesehen. vorstellbar ist es für mich aber sehr wohl!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

*Ich zweifel ungern Erfahrungen anderer Angler an. Mach ich auch hier in diesem Fall nicht.*

Nur, In all den Jahren , bei all den Fischen - ob nun bei mir oder Kumpels oder andere Angler die ich mal getroffen habe.......... Jeder kennt diese Geschichte von den Narben , nur selber erlebt hat sie keiner.Jeder kennt nur jemanden der jemanden kennt der mal was gehört hat.

Ich möchte das nun nicht alles als Spinnerei abtun ......... wie gesagt ich angle ja schon einige Jahre........ aber DAS kann ich mir immer noch nicht vorstellen.

Hat nicht jemand mal nen Foto?Das würde die Sache sicherlich erleichtern...


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man ja gleich Leadcore nehmen.



Nö, Den schlauch muß ich nicht spleißen


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Mache ich auch nicht. :m


----------



## CarpDream (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> @CarpDream
> Klär mich doch mal bitte auf, warum sich das Vorfach mit bei Verwendung von Anti-Tangle-Schlauch NICHT um die Hauptschnur wickeln kann? Da wickelt es sich eben um den Schlauch!
> Ich habe letztes Jahr das erste mal den Schlauch verwendet und es war auch nicht viel anders. Außer Mehrkosten und solche Aussagen "...dass es zum Standart dazu gehört.." habe ich da gar nicht´s gemerkt.
> (benutze den Schlauch trotzdem, ist halt "inn")
> ...




Naja, 

wenn dies auch nicht geholfen hat, würde ich dir empfehlen an einem Wurf-Kurz mitzumachen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Angelsuchti (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Eine Leadcore-Verletzung habe ich leider schon selber erlebt. Hatte damals einen kleineren Karpfen gefangen und dieser hatte ne Schürfwunde am Kiemendeckel. Das kann eigentlich (wenn es durch mich passiert ist) nur durch das Leadcore gekommen sein.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*



> Kann man ja gleich Leadcore nehmen.



Hi,
jeder macht es so wie er meint, ich möchte nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sprechen: Es gibt für mich immer noch keine praktikable Alternative für Anti- Tangle -Schläuche.
Bei Schnurbruch sind diese einfach besser für den Fisch als Leadcore. Die Verletzungen entstehen weniger im Drill (selbst bei blanker Mono kaum), als denn mehr nach Schnurbruch. da muß eben der Meter Leadcore hinterhergezogen werden und kann sich verfangen. Dann gibt es durchaus Verletzungen.

Ich verwende zwar auch ab und zu mal Leadcore, jedoch nur wenn ich mir totsicher bin, das nix passieren kann. Ein Restrisiko gibt es jedoch immer. (Ermessenssache des Anglers).

Standardmäßig ist mir aber ein weicher Schlauch lieber.
Ich verwende Bleidraht (von der Spule, Fliegenfischerbedarf).
Der wird über das Ende zur Schnur hin gewickelt und mit Neoprenkleber überzogen. Das sieht sehr ordentlich aus und hält sehr lange. Das bringt natürlich nur etwas, wenn man die Schnüre nicht stramm zieht und dann noch die Euro Swinger auf volle Spannung einhängt - dürfte klar sein.....


----------



## tarpoon (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

@ gunnar.

achte auf die schwanzwurzel, ich selbst habe den fisch gekeschert und die schnur aus dem fleisch gezogen. der schnitt war ca.3cm tief. echt übel. ich hatte  den fisch dann ca. ein halbes jahr später auf meiner matte, von einer verletzung keine spur mehr. auch eine narbe war nur noch sehr schwer auszumachen. es ist schon erstaunlich wie stark die selbstheilungskräfte der fische sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

Nabend,

So vom Bild her würde ich nie auf eine Drillverletzung tippen. Schon allein daher das ich die Wunde längs vermutet hätte.
Ich habe Fische gefangen die hatten sich total eingewickelt.Wenn überhaupt dann waren minimale Einschnitte zusehen.Aber sowas??Wie hat der Fisch das angestellt?Der Vorgang erschließt sich mir nicht...


----------



## tarpoon (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch unbedingt nötig ?*

ich kann mir das auch nur so vorstellen das der fisch immer wieder mit dem schwanz in die gestraffte schnur geschlagen hat. sprich die paddelbewegungen über die schnur zum einschneiden geführt hat. die schnur hing unter dem fisch beim lösen...


----------

